# Here's alittle something to fry your brain



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

http://www.xgenstudios.com/game.php?keyword=splitter-2


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Most were easy... but... sizzle sizzle sizzle "Level 31 Two Sticks" has done fried me brain.


----------



## jguettler (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's how I got it.

1. Cut off the very upper left corner of the right stick. This will start it rotating clockwise.


2. Then just before it rotates around and hits the left stick cut off the end of the rotating right stick. This will allow the end to release from the end of the stick, fall and hit the left side of the smiley face. As a result the face will move every so slightly to the right.

3. Then cut off the very upper right corner of the left stick. This will start it rotating counterclockwise. It will rotate around and push the face up the hill.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got it last night by doing a google search for "two sticks" and found a YouTube video showing how in one cut. I tried and tried and finally got it to work. Whew am I glad that is over. Now on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't got the solid cube yet... hmmm... 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Done, score 7503 

Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This is my brain before two sticks























This is my brain on two sticks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wasn't living through the 60's enough? 
In a gadda da vida baby! 

like wow mannnnn lol 
John


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You are the man!








I can get some sleep now


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I did two sticks by cutting the corner off the right hand one making it swing down, then cutting the end off of it while it was swinging up, making it loft over the guy to the left and knocking him in close enough that when I cut the corner off the right stick it could swing down, hit him, and knock him in. 

If you're not sick of this, you can also try: 

http://www.bubblebox.com/game/puzzle/1244.htm 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent way too much time on that "two sticks"... it was so frustrating that I began to enjoy cutting pieces off the boards in such a way that they would land right on the smelly face "KLUNK!"... very satisfying! Too bad it has such a hard shell... no matter how sharp a point I put on the lumber I could not get it to "impale" that creepy thing.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, look: Splitter 2! 

http://www.bubblebox.com/game/puzzle/1464.htm


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

You must have been in your '60s mode when you entered this thread. Number three poster was way ahead of you









By the way, I checked out your link to the Splitter 2 game. It seems they want you to buy something in order to play.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 18 Aug 2009 07:00 PM 
You must have been in your '60s mode when you entered this thread. Number three poster was way ahead of you









By the way, I checked out your link to the Splitter 2 game. It seems they want you to buy something in order to play. 


I have played the game several times without having to buy... One time I did get the game interrupted by an advertisement but I clicked on the X in the corner and it went away and returned to the game. If you want to save your score then you have to "join" but my scores are not worth saving so I haven't tried that to see what it entails.

I have also played several other games that web site has to offer, including the original "Splitter" (of which "Splitter 2" is a sequal). (I think it is a harder game as I cannot get through a couple of the levels.) I also played "IceBreaker" (I think that was the name... you have to save frozen Norsemen by cutting them loose from the icesicles they are trapped in and dropping them into a boat where they are freed from the frozen state... similar puzzles in having to do cutting in a certain sequence and timing... but this one zeros your score on each mistake! I get my score up to a couple thousand and screw up the first try at the next level and I am back to zero for score even though I am still on the same level. NOT FAIR! (Frustrating!)

What a time waster! I gotta go back and play some more!


----------

